# How is this possible?



## JandZ (Apr 10, 2006)

I am looking at buying some seeds from a seedbank, probably sweet purple from seedjoint (http://www.seedjoint.com/Cannabis_Seeds/Sweet_Purple.asp)

I am just wondering how it is legal for them to ship seeds to the United States? and if its not legal then why are they doing it???!!

Also. here in my city the only bud we ever come across is kind bud, or shwagg, sometimes AK-47 on a rare occasion. So my other question is, if all these plants can be grown indoors, then why dont I ever see them?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 11, 2006)

JandZ said:
			
		

> I am looking at buying some seeds from a seedbank, probably sweet purple from seedjoint (http://www.seedjoint.com/Cannabis_Seeds/Sweet_Purple.asp)
> 
> I am just wondering how it is legal for them to ship seeds to the United States? and if its not legal then why are they doing it???!!
> 
> Also. here in my city the only bud we ever come across is kind bud, or shwagg, sometimes AK-47 on a rare occasion. So my other question is, if all these plants can be grown indoors, then why dont I ever see them?


*Whats up JandZ. To answer your first question it is not legal to ship seeds to the United States. Why do they still ship seeds to the United States: It's all about the money. You don't see alot of these strains for sale on the secondary market because most of the time it's grown for the person growing it. *


----------



## Ogof (Apr 11, 2006)

commercial growers grow for yield for the most part. They pick the strains that will give them the most profits. They do not care if you are a connoisseur of fine weed.
That is why the folks on this forum (and others) grow their own.  Grow what you like to smoke and screw the black market trade.
Yes, and as TBG said, it is illegal to receive seeds in the US. Money is the reason for sure.


----------



## JandZ (Apr 11, 2006)

good I am glad to hear that the reason I am not seeing the fine weed isnt because it cant be grown, but rather it isnt as profitable. but now you have me wondering, how much trouble can I get in for ordering the seeds?


----------



## Ogof (Apr 11, 2006)

It never happened to me, however the general thing that happens is that the US customs seizes your package and takes the seeds out. They probably plant them themselves (just kidding, but who knows).
You will get the original package opened with customs tape on it saying that contraband was taken from the package and if you want to contest it, follow these instructions.
Of course you just take the loss and try again.
No one will come to your home, you are just out your purchase.

That's the general idea.  Of course things can change. Just do not be ordering seeds from any Canadian seedbanks right now.

Hope this helps.


----------

